# Training thoughts



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has past history of going in the water to chase ducks  so I am always slightly wary of her around water. Today we had an outing to a water park and at one point both dogs were at the shallow edges of a lake when some ducks swam past. I called Molly straight away and she came haring back to me and I rewarded her 

I left her off lead and as the ducks got closer to the edge she ran towards them and was recalled twice more - each time she got a lovely treat for coming so well. 

The ducks got closer still and she ran to the water edge, looked at them and without me saying a word ran straight back to me clearly expecting a reward 

So - your thoughts - would you reward or not? and your reasoning - and after a few comments I will tell you my reaction and thoughts


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Molly! 
Molly has made the connection that if she comes back to you when there are ducks near her on the water you will give her a reward  She is testing this theory by coming back when she spots the ducks. As far as she is concerned she has done the right thing.
Are you rewarding her for the recall or for duck avoidance?!

Me - I'm a softie and actually the avoiding the ducks was the critical thing - so I would definitely reward, however I might just give a super excited verbal 'Yay! good girl Molly' and then ask her to twist, or weave through my legs and then give food reward for that.

I would also continue to practice recall in the face of distractions and always give a bingo reward for quick recall.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

This is coming from a virtual novice - I would reward but make her do a little something extra before actually giving her the reward. 

Good girl Molly for not chasing the ducks.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I would have rewarded her for making me laugh!  But that is likely why I have a very well trained dog with some incorrigible behaviours! What did you do?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I always reward for coming back to me. I am scared if I don't she might just think it is not worth coming back!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Phew - I am glad everyone at least thought I should have rewarded 

I did indeed reward (and laugh at her) and told her we were moving off so she could not try the trick again!! My reasoning was she had indeed drawn the connection between the reward and not chasing the ducks and was showing her understanding when she went to the water, looked at them and came back when I did not call her 

I had also posted on facebook (although without the question part) and my trainer had responded with "Ha! Ha! She's just proving to you that she COULD chase them so deserves a reward for not doing it "

I love Molls zest for life but she does re-write the rule book at times 

I was also very very pleased with her as all summer she has been put back on lead when ducks are around (she could not harm an adult duck but might be able to catch a duckling so I would rather not risk it) and these were really close to the edge so would have been hugely tempting to her


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is such a hunter she will leap into any lake or river with ducks in. The ducks usually after a bit of indignant quacking ignore her as they know they can just fly away at any time. If I ever see ducklings I put her on the lead immediately I would be mortified if she caught a duckling as I suspect she would.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh definitely reward  I still reward all Poppy's recalls but have stopped treats on kerb sit and waits, she often does them naturally now which is brill. Clever Molly, Poppy likes ducks too and would probably play with one until it stopped moving.....hmmmmm.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ooh definitely reward  I still reward all Poppy's recalls but have stopped treats on kerb sit and waits, she often does them naturally now which is brill. Clever Molly, Poppy likes ducks too and would probably play with one until it stopped moving.....hmmmmm.


Ditto, Dudley has been 'playing' with spiders recently, he doesn't understand why they end up scrunched up and not moving, even if he has just spat them out!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is still gradually improving with her bird chasing - she does still chase at times but I was really impressed with her when we went to the beach last week, she chased a few birds - but nothing like the total all out huntress she used to be


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Love that photo!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Ditto, Dudley has been 'playing' with spiders recently, he doesn't understand why they end up scrunched up and not moving, even if he has just spat them out!!


Poppy jumped half away to the ceiling last night to get a spider on the wall, we were laughing with surprise but I do feel bad, I like spiders, moths, butterflies etc etc


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie eats both spiders and daddy long legs, ugh! I suspect they are quite normal for her on her raw diet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly is very very clever! This is something we need to work harder on! My two love a hunt, I need to work on it!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow! That's amazing training in action, Molly is very clever for going against her instinct and coming back to you


----------

